# Southern AZ Bermuda



## jahwarrior1423 (May 10, 2021)

What's the go-to Bermuda for southern AZ (Tucson)?

Looking to buy seed


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You might try posting in the Arizona section too, just in case those folks have a notification set for new posts there.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewforum.php?f=61


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you only have 1,000 sq/ft of lawn, why not sod?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 on the sod. Even the best seeded bermuda is just going to be middle of the pack when compared to most sodded varieties.


----------



## robbybobby (May 15, 2017)

What HOC will you be maintaining at? +1 on the Sod, ~2 pallets will have you practically covered and have an established lawn immediately. As far as variety - it depends on what you will be cutting at. Tif Grand might be the best you can get locally


----------

